# Zotac GeForce RTX 4090 Amp Extreme Airo



## W1zzard (Oct 12, 2022)

Zotac's GeForce RTX 4080 AMP Extreme Airo comes with a mesmerizing RGB implementation that simply looks stunning. As expected, a factory overclock is included on Zotac's new flagship, and the cooler runs very quietly once the dual BIOS is switched to "quiet mode".

*Show full review*


----------



## EatingDirt (Oct 12, 2022)

Looks like Zotac did a great job of producing the worst 4090 of the batch reviewed today. Certainly not worth the extra $100 over the Founders Edition.


----------



## Mikael Andersson (Oct 12, 2022)

Is Zotac still good quality?
I had their 980 Ti and I'm currently using their 1080 Ti but on their 3080 cards not all of the capacitors used on the card were of the 'good' type.


----------



## d0x360 (Oct 13, 2022)

EatingDirt said:


> Looks like Zotac did a great job of producing the worst 4090 of the batch reviewed today. Certainly not worth the extra $100 over the Founders Edition.


I know right lol but it's actually more! At microcenter it was the only 4090 left at 840pm and it was $1820 and the FE was $1599.99 so close... $120 but definitely not worth it.

The gigabyte liquid cooled 4090 was $1699.99.

When I see the performance gains and their creation of DLSS3 (which can be done on older cards in software quite easily) all I can think about is how freaked out they are over RDNA3 which should match the 4090 rasterization performance, match or beat the 3090ti in RT performance and have hardware for accelerated RT & FSR3 but the kicker will be it's lower cost, higher headroom for overclocking and if people are smart they would upgrade to one of AMD's cards instead, especially since most people are on 1080p and 1440p.

That doesn't even take into account that and is holding back their highest end card for when PCIE Gen 5 adoption is higher... So probably around June/July.  Then they have to contend with RDNA4 which has something... Special in store for nVidia...

Good times are here again!  We haven't seen competition like this since like 2002.  Both CPU & GPU markets are showing amazing competition and it's only going to get more fierce.

My god id love to buy a EVGA 7095xt FTW3 Ultra Gaming lol.  Since the 1080ti I've had every FTW3 Ultra Gaming xx80 ti.  I have a 450 watt bios from EVGA on my 3080ti FTW3 Ultra Gaming.  It's maxes out at 430 though but close enough and it will lock at boost + 70 mhz and never thermal throttle.

Oh one more thing... Racing games and flight Sims aren't good testing material for DLSS3.  You want something that has center screen fast movement.   Spiderman, Cyberpunk with 3rd person mod and sword combat, stuff like that is the real challenge for DLSS3.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Oct 14, 2022)

d0x360 said:


> When I see the performance gains and their creation of DLSS3 (which can be done on older cards in software quite easily) all I can think about is how freaked out they are over RDNA3 which should match the 4090 rasterization performance, match or beat the 3090ti in RT performance and have hardware for accelerated RT & FSR3 but the kicker will be it's lower cost, higher headroom for overclocking and if people are smart they would upgrade to one of AMD's cards instead, especially since most people are on 1080p and 1440p.


 Haha, keep on dreaming pal


----------



## Keivz (Oct 17, 2022)

You guys say you test at the highest preset. Do you sue built in benchmarks? Your Watch Dogs Legion 4K RT test looks suspiciously like Very High as I’d expect 63 fps (like other sites and myself got) if you were really maxed out.


----------



## kirkle8 (Oct 17, 2022)

Is the writeup for the PCB analysis backwards? It looks like it's the BLN3 used for the GPU voltage and the BLN0 used for the Memory.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 17, 2022)

Keivz said:


> Do you sue built in benchmarks?


Nope.. these do not represent typical gameplay .. what's your FPS in-game?



kirkle8 said:


> Is the writeup for the PCB analysis backwards? It looks like it's the BLN3 used for the GPU voltage and the BLN0 used for the Memory.


Indeed, fixing.



http://imgur.com/YZwfkp2


Looks like both chips (BLN0 and BLN3) are actually identical .. anyone know the difference?


----------



## kirkle8 (Oct 17, 2022)

I'm no expert in these specifically, but digging through the datasheets, they are seemingly completely identical, performance characteristics and all, maybe someone needs to reach out to AO and see if they have any comment on some unpublished differences or improvements. My guess would be they had a revision with the -03 and just rolled it retroactively into the non-03 chip, especially because they changed the rating on the non-03 from 50A to 55A, with some slight performance curve difference from earlier datasheets.


----------



## Globespy (Nov 6, 2022)

What was your overclocking methodology?
Did you set a custom voltage curve or just up the clock/mem?
What voltage did your card sample need for your best core clock for gaming?
Thanks.


----------

